# Help please, too much banamine!!!!



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Have an 11 week old doeling that's been sick with something for about a week now. Tonight her temp jumped to 105 and I just realized that we gave her 1cc Banamine instead of 1/2cc. I'm heart broken knowing I screwed this up so badly. Just checked her, temp is good but worried about the dosage we gave. Will this kill her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No absoultely fine. My vet gave me three doses for Banimine. 1cc per 50lbs every other day, 1cc per 100lbs once a day, 1,2cc per 100lbs twice a day. Just don't give any tomorrow and it's fine. She will be sleepy though, that's normal.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Goat hiker, you are so great about reassuring people. Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her. 1 shot should be enough anyway. If you have her on antibiotics?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have her on antibiotics? The banamine wil not take away the cause of the fever.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks. Yes she's on Nuflor (3cc for 5 days) along with septra(5cc twice a day for 5 days). She's been grinding her teeth all day & the fever returned tonight (104.0). Rather than risk giving Banamine again tonight I tried children's Tylenol....hoping it works. Can't figure out what the deal is with her as I would have thought after 2 days of antibiotics we would be starting to get better but we continue to slide backwards.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No more Tylenol, it's poisonous to animals. Apsirin products only. I have used Ibuprophen, others think only aspirin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My vets have always told me it takes 3 days of being on an antibiotic for it to really start making a difference.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give it a day as Karen mentioned, I hope the kid will get better. I do agree no Tylenol


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone. Still no change, fever spiked to 104.3 again tonight and she won't latch on to eat for anything. She's interested in it as she noses the teat, rams her head on the udder and sniffs at hay but won't do anything else. Been giving her revive every 2-3 hours along with the meds she's been on. Sure hoping she makes a turn soon....I hate watching her continue to slide downhill.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well still fighting the fever, vet is clueless as to why or what to give her but she been on Nuflor for a week now and septra for 4 days and still running a fever. I have no clue whys going on with her. Her only remaining symptoms are teeth grinding, fever and not eating. I'm keeping her going with giving nutrients via the feeding syringe every 2 hours...but getting really discouraged and frustrated.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, found this link, hopefully it may help with answers.

http://www.justanswer.com/large-animal-vet/5y599-goat-sick-week-high-fever-apathy.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you have her on cd antitoxin? If not get her on some..ir could help with that gut pain..1cc per 5# .it wont hurt her to have it even if ahe dont need it...i would also consider thiamine..shes not eating well it is hard for her to make tjimaine on her own....1 cc per 25#... No less than 2 cc...prayers headin your way


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nuflor is a really good antibiotic..but after five days with no change you might consider changing to another strong antibiotic, perhaps Draxxin. Banamine is ok to use for 3 days..and with such a high fever I would try again,other wise a baby aspirin is better than tylanol..also I would have fecal done..Grinding teeth is gut pain..your baby might have worm load, check for cocci as well..which does not always present with the runs...I would also do the cd antitoxin and thiamine...I know it seems like grasping at straws.but your little goat needs relief....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

This is not good. I wonder if she's dehydrated? Can you give her some SQ lactated ringers? Keep up with the revive. Does she have diareah?


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies...here's the latest. I've done the cd antitoxin and I've been giving 1cc thiamine twice a day since this all started. As for dehydration, I'm giving 120cc every 2 hours round the clock, mixing in calf pac every other time and have been for days. If I pull on her skin it snaps right back so right now I think she's staying hydrated thanks in part to me not sleeping. I'm hopefully going to get a different med tomorrow morning from the vet...clearly what I'm doing isn't cutting it. But like clock work that fever spiked again tonight to over 104 again by 5:30. Since I can't do the Banamine again I did aspirin and when I just gave her the 8:30 revive she was more alert and her tail was up again. On a bright note, the teeth grinding slowed some today. Still doing it but not quite as often. Lastly, as for worm load, I guess it's possible but I just treated a week ago with ivomec and keep up good on giving all my girls that every 30-45 days and have never had a worm issue because of that....but first time for everything. Plus her creep feed has Rumensin in it which is "supposed" to take care of the cocci....but I think I will have it tested just to rule it all out I guess. But whatever this secondary infection is its really playing its till on her....so sad.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would up her Thiamine...to 1 cc per 25 # 2 times a day....Hopefully a fecal will reveal something to work with, not that I hope for worms lol..but answers.....sounds like both you and the doe need a break  You have done great with her..from her pic he looks good..not ran down at all..I know she must be tired.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Man... She is just beautiful. Her mother is gorgeous. I can tell you are trying very hard. I'm praying for her. Can you or your vet draw some blood and get it tested maybe? I know you are mad about that fever and I would be too, but in some ways it means she's still fighting. When they really go down hill their temp goes below normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent and that you find an answer very soon.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I always give vitamin C for fevers. I would probably give her at least 2,000 mg twice a day, maybe up to 4,000 if she were feeling really bad. It helps with both viruses and bacteria.


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well knock on wood things have improved today. No fever yet today and teeth grinding is at a minimum & when she does it's light, nothing like before. Next phase, getting her to eat more on her own. Yesterday's dose of Exceed has seemed to help turn things around.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome news : )


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Noticed at her 11:00 feeding tonight that she now has very loose stool. Not sure if its related to all the meds she's been given, the change from moms milk to the concoction I'm forcing down, or a sign of something new but no rest for me yet. I'm hoping that she starts to eat on her own soon...I'm getting quite tired and she's getting tired of me. She used to greet me now she runs away when she sees me coming at her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGH..Im sorry....it could like you said..the change from moms milk ....Give her a day to see if she adjust...if not pepto can help sooth her tummy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you get a fecal run yet?


----------



## tjwatson10 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well thought I should update everyone that was kind enough to offer options & advice. The baby is still going & improving daily. Her diarrhea ended a couple days later and she's back to eating hay & nibbling at feed. I'm still giving milk with a few other ingredients mixed in every 4 hours and it seems to be doing the trick. Once she's eating feed in good amounts we will attempt to take her away from mom. But for now, the least amount of stress I throw at her the better I think.


----------

